
Ask HN: What is your development setup? - dlivingston
What OS do you prefer? What toolchains, text editors&#x2F;IDEs, and shell applications do you use? Is there a specific piece of your setup that has changed the way you work?
======
auslegung
I prefer macOS, but I’m ok with several Linux distros and wouldn’t mind using
them.

I was a vscode power user, but I picked up Vim earlier this year and can’t
stand GUI editors anymore. That’s been a big change to the way I work.

Shell applications...I use a lot but the one that comes to mind right now is
jq. It makes parsing json responses from cURL easy, and prettifies the output.

------
mattbillenstein
Ubuntu LTS - what we deploy prod to, big monitor, happy hacker lite 2
keyboard, gigabyte brix desktop.

Macbook Air for meetings, presentos, and remote hacking.

vim / tmux

